# شهادة الـ Pmp، كيفية الحصول عليها ومراكزها الامتحانية



## م. سنان يونس نوري (16 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء..

الكثير منكم يطلب معلومات عن شهادة PMP وكيفية الحصول عليها ومراكزها الامتحانية وتكاليفها وغير ذلك.. والموضوع بسيط جداً غير أنكم لا تبحثون في المكان المناسب من الشبكة التي نتيجة لتوسعها وغزارة المعلومات المتوفرة فيها تجعل الشخص يتوه عن هدفه في بعض الاحيان.

وإليكم الخطوات التي يجب عليكم اتباعها:
1- افتح الارتباط التالي http://www.prometric.com/default.htm
2- أفتح قائمة Choose Type Of Test وأخنار ...Acadimic.
3- افتح قائمة Choose Testing Program واختار Project Management Institute.
4- أضغط على زر Go.
5- أضغط على الرابط Locate a Testing Center الموجود على الصورة.
6- أختار البلد الذي تريده من قائمة Country ثم اضغط Next، مثلاً نختار Egypt.
7- عندها يمكنك الاختيار بين عدة أمور منها تحديد موقع المركز الامتحاني، جدولة امتحان، إعادة جدولة أو إلغاء امتحان، وتأكيد الامتحان وللعلم كل هذه الأمور في البلد الذي قمت باختياره مسبقاً.. وبما أنه نحن بصدد تحديد موقع مركز امتحاني مثلاً نضغط على الرابط الأول Locate A Test Site.
8- اختار نوع الامتحان المطلوب من القائمة والذي هو Project Management Profissional ثم أضغط Next.
9- عندها سوف تحصل على عنوان وأرقام هواتف المركز المعتمد أو المراكز المعتمدة رسمياً لمنح الشهادة المطلوبة، وللعلم حتى خارجة الطريق وتحديد موعد يمكن أن يتم من هذه الصفحة الأخيرة.

أرجو أن أكون وفقت في إرشادكم إلى الطريقة الصحيحة.
تحياتي إلى الجميع

م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق الجريح - بغداد عاصمة العلم والثقافة والإبداع


----------



## الشاب السعودي (19 مايو 2007)

أخي سنان

أنا أبحث عن دورة الإعداد لإمتحان Pmp وليس الإمتحان نفسة..

أرجوا أن تفيدنا عن مواقع عربية أو خليجية..


وأشكرك


----------



## faiqmohmed (19 مايو 2007)

استاذ سنان المحترم
انا مهندس فائق من العراق ارغب بالتعرف عليك مع الممنونية وهذا رقمي 07901691978


----------



## ابوسعاد (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم هناك عدة اماكن بالسعودية منها:-
مركز رواد الاتقان وهذا المركز سعودي يعطي الدورات بجدة والرياض بسعر 5600ريال ورقم تليفون المسئول واسمه احمد هو0566146416--- اما اذا كنت في الرياض فهناك الجمعية المصرية للمهندسين بشارع الضباب وتمنح الدورة سعرها (1800ريال) ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت لمنحك المعلومة المطلوبة واي خدمات نحن هنا اخوكم/ محمد صقر


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (20 مايو 2007)

الأخ أبو سعاد ،

ممكن تعطيني معلومات تفصيلية عن الدورة التي تقيمها الجمعية المصرية للمهندسين بالرياض و عن موقع الجمعية و تلفوناتها .

و شكرا ،،


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (20 مايو 2007)

المهندس فائق..
يزيدني شرف التعرف عليك.. أنا حالياً خارج العراق ومقيم في ليبيا منذ عام 1999.
sinan_noori***********


----------



## ابوسعاد (22 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز ابو ريم العوفي الدورة كما ذكرت يقدمها مركز معتمد وعلى ما اعتقد انه يتبع السفارة المصرية او شيئ من هذا القبيل وقد اخذ هذه الدورة اثنان من زملائي بالشركة واشادوا بالمحاضرين ومكانهم بشارع الضباب (شارع الامير عبد العزيز بن مساعد بن جلوي) بالرياض- ورقم تليفون الاخ المسئول وهو مصري اسمه محمد بدير وقد حادثته انا تليفونيا لاستعلم منه وقال انه يجب على الذي يريد الاشتراك بالدورة التسجيل اولا لحين اكتمال العدد المطلوب وهو حوالي عشرة في كل دورة وانا بمشيئة الله سوف اسجل الشهر القادم( على الراتب القادم بمعنى اصح) رقمه هو0503189427- وانا اخوك محمد صقر مهندس مدني مصري مقيم بالرياض واعمل بشركة عبر المملكة السعودية بالملز وجوالي 0563928331


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (23 مايو 2007)

أشكرك أبو سعاد و أحيي فيك روحك الطيبة و أريحيتك 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## mohamedfawzy05 (6 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
أخونا العزيز فى الله
نرجو الإفادة عن مراكز الدورات التدريبيه بمصر و أسعارها و مدى كفائتها
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جدةغير (11 يوليو 2008)

http://www.sptechs.com/panel.asp?page=adetails&Type=94&item=6011


----------



## صلاح الدين الكنزي (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## Ayman (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا..........


----------



## tifaonline (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمودعسل (3 يناير 2013)

أفدتني كثيرا :20:
جزاك الله خيرا
ادعوا لي بالتوفيق :55:​


----------

